# Best Blade to cut Segments?



## paulkane1 (11 Aug 2014)

Could someone kindly tell me,what circular Saw Blade I should buy to cut Segments for Woodturning?I have a Axminister 10 inch Tablesaw,I want to buy a good make of blade to cut segments,I am told Freud make a good Blade,which model no ,I am not sure.Could someone help me out on this matter.

Paul


----------



## woodiedonald (6 Sep 2014)

Hi,

I've had some success with triple chip blades, Freud are deemed good by many. 

Here's something that might help improve a blade you may already have
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JuYx3ANp_Jg

Here's Axminster's own triple chip blade,
http://www.axminster.co.uk/axcaliber-blueline20-trimming-sizing-saw-blades
Might be of interest? 

Cheers,
Donald


----------



## boomerang bender (16 Oct 2018)

As always its such a simple idea to do the reverse cut to avoid tear out after years of doing it wrong thanks for your post it only goes to rove you are never too old to learn.


----------



## Honest John (26 Nov 2018)

Distressed by the lack of/ number of replies to this OPs question, so here’s my two penorth. I use a Wedgie Sled on my Axminster TS250 to cut wedges for my segmented turning. The original general blade that came with the saw was sort of ok with most woods, but had some breakout. I bought a crosscut blade (60tpi I think) from the Axminste range and this has been superb. At least with the timbers I have used it with. I get ve4y clean cuts and rarely have to resort to further sanding. I have been totally happy with the Axminster supplied (Excalibur ?) blade and so not looked any further.


----------



## sunnybob (27 Nov 2018)

you two do realise that this is a 4 year old thread?


----------



## Honest John (27 Nov 2018)

Oops (hammer)


----------

